# white poop



## rubyred (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi guys!
I'm not sure If I should be concerned about white poop?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello there,
is it possible for you to pop in a little more information ?
like what fish it is,your water satistics,tank mates,
what food your feeding,
that may help people to help you a little better.


----------



## unbeatablec (Sep 8, 2007)

What is your fish eating? If there diet consists of some white color foods, or there is something (plant, ornament, substrade, etc.) in the tank he might be getting something off of then thats why its white.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replys 
I have another 55 gal tank that (I bought about 1 months ago) with red wags and mickey mouse (10)
I feed them Omega One once a day.
I did a water test 3 days and it's all good
I have 2 55 gal tanks and 10 gal tank and another 120 gal I want to setup soon


----------

